# Gehäuse auf Rollen



## smoerebroet93 (17. Juli 2008)

*Gehäuse auf Rollen*

Hallo!

Kann mir wer bitte einen Rat geben wo man geile Gehäuse auf Rollen herbekommt?

sollte nicht zu teuer sein (~200€ maximal)


----------



## apocalypt0 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse auf Rollen*



			
				smoerebroet93 am 17.07.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Kann mir wer bitte einen Rat geben wo man geile Gehäuse auf Rollen herbekommt?
> 
> sollte nicht zu teuer sein (~200€ maximal)


Nimm ein Case deiner Wahl und Schraub Rollen Drunter.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse auf Rollen*

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-PC-Value-Serie:::29_88_475.html



			
				apocalypt0 am 17.07.2008 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> smoerebroet93 am 17.07.2008 23:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder so


----------



## Maschine311 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse auf Rollen*



			
				Soldat0815 am 17.07.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-PC-Value-Serie:::29_88_475.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier die passen von größe und Preis her, sind aus weichem Gummi und schön leise noch dazu!
http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/96671300

Habe mir ein Brett gemacht und die rollen darunter geschraubt, so mußt du nicht am Gehäuse herum herumfummeln und beim Tower wechsel haste auch keine Probs!


----------



## smoerebroet93 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse auf Rollen*

danke sehr


----------



## smallphil (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse auf Rollen*



			
				smoerebroet93 am 17.07.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Kann mir wer bitte einen Rat geben wo man geile Gehäuse auf Rollen herbekommt?
> 
> sollte nicht zu teuer sein (~200€ maximal)



Lian Li baut sehr sehr hochwertige Gehäuse auf Alu Rollen
wie z.B. dieses hier:http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=209&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64
Es gibt aber noch viele andere Modelle. Kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen ich hab selber eins von Lian Li und würde es gegen fast kein Gehäuse der Welt eintauschen wollen!


----------

